# Have we forgotten ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't......Have you ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, some things but not this.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hell I'VE forgotten more then most ever knew


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

This day -- Never.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Never


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

My life has changed because of this day forever. I missed my first childs first birthday, first crawling, first steps and so much more because I was in Afghanistan because of this day. My those who died 13 years ago today and since because of today never be forgotten. Semper Fi!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Never will forget this day either.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Hell no!! I haven't forgot! Still remember exactly where I was and what I was doing when I heard. This is a day we should all remember till we die.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*NOPE NEVER WILL--AND WILL NOT FORGIVE---------------Simper FI TPH -------"66-69" --------sb*


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Well said SB10pt


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think anyone who was alive at the time will ever forget. My father remembered where he was Dec. 7th 1941, but didn't know where the hell Hawaii was at the time.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

The fight will never end with them, so I hope our government doesn't let it happen again


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Aint.wont and never will!!!!! What SB said


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

last dec 7th a guy asked me if I KNEW WHAT DAY it was.

I answered, "sure do, unfortunitly many don't. IT'S SATURDAY ,RIGHT?"

HE GOT ALL RED FACED AND I swear I THOUGHT HE WAS GONNA STROKE OUT, UNTILL he realized I WAS FUNNIN HIM.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

forgive and forget

never for this day

i too know exactly where i was and what i was doing when i heard the terrible news

i will never forgive those that did this

nor will i ever forget those that paid the price

nor will i ever forget those in our military that fight to try and put an end to terrorism and terrorists


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear you on the younger generation. but don't give up on them.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I don't know what younger generation y'all are talking about...I don't forget and won't forgive.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Present company excepted OO2........Certainly not all the young are unattached from patriotism, but many of them are, and so are many of MY generation, who more than likely taught them to be how they are.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

when my generation and the older generation refer to the younger generation as a whole

it is only because the majority off them are that way

i know not all are unpatriotic nor do all have a lack of work ethics

but it sure does seem like the majority of them these days are like that

just like it seems like the majority of them feel entitled in life

i blame the lack of work ethics and the feeling of entitlment on the no child left behind act and the fact the all kids get a trophy these days just for participating

i blame the lack of patritism on the fact that they no longer are allowed to say the pledge of allegiance in school

man what has this society become


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Perfectly said SGB. I was just giving y'all a hard time! Lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Have we forgotten? I hope not. I know I never will. I can remember every instance of that morning. I also know what sacrifices that so many have made in this war. I hate to think what our country would be like if we hadn't taken the fight to them. My only hope is that others also realize the same. God Bless America and God Bless You, Our Troops.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was talking to my neighbor today at the mail box and found out that he was a New York City Sanitation engineer (garbage man) on 9/11. He was put in charge of loading and unloading of the barges that carried all the wreckage of the towers to the landfill. For the first several months of doing this they had NO protection from the dust. Now he has Leukemia that his Dr.'s say is a direct result of breathing all that dust. He has since retired (forced)due to medical issues. I know he'll never forget !


----------

